# Onan 14 hp horizontal



## crappiemiser (Jul 9, 2022)

This engine is in a cub cadet mower that wouldn’t start. I tried spraying carb cleaner to start and it would backfire. It has spark when wire harness is connected. I removed engine, checked flywheel key and set valve lash. Engine started on carb spray so I reinstalled. Now it won’t start again. Removed again and it starts. I’m suspecting low oil pressure switch but don’t understand why it has spark when installed. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Marco (Aug 7, 2022)

fuel pump, maybe


----------

